# music encyclopedias for sale



## bookmanon3rd (Mar 21, 2007)

i have:
a new set of MGG - 25 volumes
a set of New Groves - 20 volumes
a set of Diccionario de la Música Española e Hispanoamericana: 10 Volume Set 
&
a set Dizionario Enciclopedico Universale Della Musica E Dei Musicisti: 13 Volume Set

i have to let these go...i want someone to get them that will use and enjoy them...if you are interested...please e-mail me @ [email protected]ks


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

Dear Bookmanon3rd,

Thanks for your offer. I will be living in Florida, USA for a few months starting in a few weeks. Could you please tell me how much for -

Diccionario de la Música Española e Hispanoamericana: 10 Volume Set

(I'd love to take them all but I'm sure I couldn't afford them).

Thanks

[email protected]


----------

